# Machine for mucking out



## EleanorBrooks (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Im doing a bit of market research for an equine product manufacturer. It would be a great help to us if you could take a minute or so to read the following and give us your views.

The machine concerned is electrically-powered and is designed to aid mucking out a shavings bed. There's no need to just skip out, within a maximum of 10 minutes, though often less, you can give your stable a full muck-out and provide your horse with a clean bed everyday. For those currently using straw, our product makes a shavings bed more affordable, allowing you to switch from a high-waste style of bedding.

For protection purposes, I cannot reveal the exact design. However, it is being marketed on the basis of:

1.It saves you *time*  Reduces mucking-out time by more than 50%.
2.It saves you *money*  We estimate that, through the machines effective separation of dirty bed from clean bed, you could save at least a bag of shavings per horse per week.
3.It saves you *effort*  The machine does all the work, which helps protect your back and makes the job much more preferable due to its lack of physical demand.
4.It is *simple* to use.
5.The separation system is *thorough*, much more so than if you were to do the work with a shavings fork.

The machine will retail at around £500. Due to the savings made on shavings, the product pays for itself but more importantly, you are relieved of a time-consuming task.

Thank you in advance for your assistance.

Eleanor


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Heehee I have a mucking out machine already  He is my son lol!

But seriously, what about the collection system? Does it separate wet from droppings?


----------



## EleanorBrooks (Sep 10, 2009)

Cascara said:


> Heehee I have a mucking out machine already  He is my son lol!
> 
> But seriously, what about the collection system? Does it separate wet from droppings?


The machine seperates the wet and droppings from the clean shavings. It doesn't seperate wet from droppings, as they are both waste. Thank you for responding, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

that sounds amazing... can it be used while the horse is in the stable or does the stable have to be empty??


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

EleanorBrooks said:


> The machine seperates the wet and droppings from the clean shavings. It doesn't seperate wet from droppings, as they are both waste. Thank you for responding, it's greatly appreciated.


The reason I asked was becasue we use the droppings ( using rubber gloves ugh!) on the muck heap for manure but the wet shavings we use on the tracks, the rain washes them and the sun dries them but they are used on the poached areas and work really well to stop mud building.


----------



## EleanorBrooks (Sep 10, 2009)

Zayna said:


> that sounds amazing... can it be used while the horse is in the stable or does the stable have to be empty??


We advise that the machine be used to muck out an empty stable, as this is safer practice anyway. Thank you for responding, all comments are much appreciated.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

id rather do it my self thats just pure lazyness  its so relaxing well i used to love it i did 12 stables everyday then when i moved yards i did 24 stables loved it will get back into it again as im having withdraw symptoms from not having horses they were my life and should still be but boyfiend got jelouse that i spend all my time with them. i would never choose men over horses again...


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

whoa - taking the enjoyment of horse care??? um yeh lol....

like to see this one?? any pics/vids???

personally i love mucking out and forking out £500 in one go is not something many owners could afford!!!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Where are you based Kelsye? My mate has 7 horses (2 more on the way) and always needs some help if you want to get back into horses!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

it sounds like a good idea but id much rather do it all myself. I find it so relaxing doing it


----------

